# Long Range surveillance



## Rodlfo99 (Jul 5, 2015)

I have for a while been wondering about Long Range surveillance  units  are the special operations unit or what ? As far as I have been able to find out they can do a lot of special operations type missions .


----------



## Rodlfo99 (Jul 5, 2015)

I meant to say are they  a special operations unit .


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 5, 2015)

Let me me see if I can help you again as I did in this thread:

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/could-i-get-guidance.23408/

Now I'm sure you already took my advice about using the search function?  

Great!  

Sorry there were not enough pages here to keep you interested, here ya go!

Secret Link


----------



## AWP (Jul 5, 2015)

LRS units are a touchy subject so I can see why someone with no uniformed time is confused. Given the thread posted above though....the OP needs to slow down and do some reading.

The short version is they are not SOF though some think they are. They have "Ranger" slots but those are for Ranger school and not "Ranger" as in the 75th. There is also no defined selection process though units run their own so standards will vary. On the Guard side you don't need any experience to enlist into an LRS unit though some units can afford to be selective if they have a pile of prior service applicants. AD is different in their personnel acquisition.

Anyone wishing to join and go LRS needs to understand they aren't given any guaranteed shot at the process. Ranger Opt. 40 and 18x give you a guaranteed chance to pass/ fail, LRS is neither SOF nor offers a "sure thing" to even begin the journey. Good guys, good mission, very valid (when used properly, a whole other thread), but not SOF.

Also, learn to use the Search function and spend some time to browse the forum before asking your questions.


----------

